# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Ankle Biters?

## HJBee

An article via on bee breeding for specific behaviour that targets aggressive cleaning ie they bite the mites legs off. Wonder what other traits they would have?
Varroa https://myadventuresinbeekeeping.wor...ing-honeybees/

----------


## Maybee

Maybe they will bite off bee keepers legs, then the next mutation will take over the world -   hahahahhaha

----------

